# [SOLVED] wlan0: Device not found

## cvega

I have built-in kernel drivers and emerged many things like net-wireless/ipw3945 and wpa_supplicant. Here is some info:

```
  iwconfig

lo        no wireless extensions.

eth0      no wireless extensions.

sit0      no wireless extensions.

```

```
ifconfig

eth0      Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:16:D4:AF:BA:D8  

          inet addr:192.168.1.9  Bcast:192.168.1.255  Mask:255.255.255.0

          inet6 addr: fe80::216:d4ff:feaf:bad8/64 Scope:Link

          UP BROADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:297 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:221 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000 

          RX bytes:176841 (172.6 Kb)  TX bytes:43184 (42.1 Kb)

          Interrupt:21 

lo        Link encap:Local Loopback  

          inet addr:127.0.0.1  Mask:255.0.0.0

          inet6 addr: ::1/128 Scope:Host

          UP LOOPBACK RUNNING  MTU:16436  Metric:1

          RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:0 

          RX bytes:0 (0.0 b)  TX bytes:0 (0.0 b)
```

```
lspci

05:00.0 Network controller: Intel Corporation PRO/Wireless 3945ABG Network Connection (rev 02)
```

What can I do?. If you need more info please ask. Thanks.Last edited by cvega on Sat Sep 13, 2008 4:00 pm; edited 2 times in total

----------

## defenderBG

follow this guide: http://gentoo-wiki.com/Iwlwifi and see if it works.

----------

## d2_racing

Hi, first you cannot use ipw3945 with a kernel higher then 2.6.23.

So, can you post your emerge --info.

Also, if you are welling to use the Iwl3945 driver, then I can help you to clean the ipw3945 driver.

----------

## cvega

Thanks defenderBG, I notice I didn't have the Intel PRO/Wireless 3945ABG/BG on kernel   :Embarassed: 

Thanks for the info d2_racing I would really like you to help me clean my system from the ip3945 driver. I already emerged iwl3945.

yet wlan0 is not being found.

Oh, and here is emerge --info:

```
emerge --info

Portage 2.1.4.4 (default/linux/amd64/2008.0, gcc-4.1.2, glibc-2.6.1-r0, 2.6.25-gentoo-r7 x86_64)

=================================================================

System uname: 2.6.25-gentoo-r7 x86_64 Intel(R) Core(TM)2 CPU T5200 @ 1.60GHz

Timestamp of tree: Thu, 04 Sep 2008 21:15:01 +0000

app-shells/bash:     3.2_p17-r1

dev-lang/python:     2.4.4-r13

dev-python/pycrypto: 2.0.1-r6

sys-apps/baselayout: 1.12.11.1

sys-apps/sandbox:    1.2.18.1-r2

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.61-r1

sys-devel/automake:  1.5, 1.7.9-r1, 1.8.5-r3, 1.9.6-r2, 1.10.1

sys-devel/binutils:  2.18-r1

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.4.0-r4

sys-devel/libtool:   1.5.24

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.23-r3

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="amd64"

CBUILD="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-march=nocona -O2 -pipe"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/env.d /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/terminfo /etc/udev/rules.d"

CXXFLAGS="-march=nocona -O2 -pipe"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="distlocks metadata-transfer sandbox sfperms strict unmerge-orphans userfetch"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://gentoo.localhost.net.ar/ ftp://mirrors.localhost.net.ar/pub/mirrors/gentoo "

LANG="C"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1"

MAKEOPTS="-j3"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.samerica.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="X acl alsa amd64 berkdb bzip2 cli cracklib crypt cups dbus dri fortran gdbm gnome gpm gtk iconv ipv6 isdnlog midi mmx mudflap multilib ncurses nls nptl nptlonly openmp oss pam pcre perl pppd python readline reflection session spl sse sse2 ssl sysfs tcpd unicode xorg zlib" ALSA_CARDS="hda-intel" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mmap_emul mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" APACHE2_MODULES="actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" ELIBC="glibc" INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse evdev" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="fbdev glint i810 mach64 mga neomagic nv r128 radeon savage sis tdfx trident vesa vga via vmware voodoo"

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, FFLAGS, INSTALL_MASK, LC_ALL, LINGUAS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS, PORTDIR_OVERLAY

```

----------

## defenderBG

did you check it with iwconfig again? normaly the wireless interface is eth1, and can be set in udev to have another name(/etc/udev/rules.d/70-persistent-net), for example wlan0. 

I will need the following info:

rmmod iwl3945

modprobe iwl3945

dmesg  | tail

lsmod

----------

## cvega

iwconfig shows the same as posted in first post.

here is the info:

```

rmmod iwl3945 

ERROR: Module iwl3945 does not exist in /proc/modules
```

```
modprobe iwl3945

FATAL: Error inserting iwl3945 (/lib/modules/2.6.25-gentoo-r7/kernel/drivers/net/wireless/iwlwifi/iwl3945.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmesg)
```

```
dmesg | tail 

iwl3945: Unknown symbol ieee80211_start_queues

iwl3945: Unknown symbol ieee80211_tx_status

iwl3945: Unknown symbol ieee80211_stop_queue

iwl3945: Unknown symbol ieee80211_stop_queues

iwl3945: Unknown symbol ieee80211_get_hdrlen

iwl3945: Unknown symbol ieee80211_scan_completed

iwl3945: Unknown symbol ieee80211_unregister_hw

iwl3945: Unknown symbol ieee80211_beacon_get

iwl3945: Unknown symbol ieee80211_register_hwmode

iwl3945: Unknown symbol ieee80211_rx_irqsafe
```

```
lsmod

Module                  Size  Used by

snd_pcm_oss            37664  0 

snd_mixer_oss          16512  1 snd_pcm_oss

snd_seq_oss            30912  0 

snd_seq_device          8080  1 snd_seq_oss

snd_seq_midi_event      8832  1 snd_seq_oss

snd_seq                49888  4 snd_seq_oss,snd_seq_midi_event

snd_hda_intel         402196  0 

snd_pcm                67080  2 snd_pcm_oss,snd_hda_intel

snd_timer              21712  2 snd_seq,snd_pcm

snd_page_alloc         10064  2 snd_hda_intel,snd_pcm

snd_hwdep               9736  1 snd_hda_intel

snd                    52552  9 snd_pcm_oss,snd_mixer_oss,snd_seq_oss,snd_seq_device,snd_seq,snd_hda_intel,snd_pcm,snd_timer,snd_hwdep

soundcore               8608  1 snd

```

And how the kernel is configured (same as the wiki you showed me):

```
Networking --->

    [*] Networking support

        Wireless --->

            [*] Improved wireless configuration API

            [*] nl80211 new netlink interface support

            <*> Generic IEEE 802.11 Networking Stack (mac80211)

[*] Cryptographic API  --->

    --- Cryptographic API

    <*>   Cryptographic algorithm manager

    <*>   SHA1 digest algorithm

    <*>   SHA224 and SHA256 digest algorithm

    <*>   ECB support

    <*>   CBC support

    <*>   PCBC support

    <*>   AES cipher algorithms

    <*>   ARC4 cipher algorithm

    <*>   Michael MIC keyed digest algorithm
```

```
Device Drivers --->

    [*] Network device support --->

        [*] Wireless LAN --->

            [*] Wireless LAN (IEEE 802.11)

            <M>   Intel PRO/Wireless 3945ABG/BG Network Connection

            [*]     Enable Wireless QoS in iwl3945 driver

            [*]     Enable Spectrum Measurement in iwl3945 drivers
```

----------

## defenderBG

I have forgotten to ask you for lspci -vnn (the wireless card part only)

and grep /usr/scr/linux/.config | grep -i iwl

and... reemerged iwl3945-ucode and restart?

----------

## cvega

lspci -vnn

```
05:00.0 Network controller [0280]: Intel Corporation PRO/Wireless 3945ABG Network Connection [8086:4222] (rev 02)

   Subsystem: Intel Corporation Device [8086:1000]

   Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0, IRQ 10

   Memory at d0100000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=4K]

   Capabilities: [c8] Power Management version 2

   Capabilities: [d0] Message Signalled Interrupts: Mask- 64bit+ Queue=0/0 Enable-

   Capabilities: [e0] Express Legacy Endpoint, MSI 00

   Capabilities: [100] Advanced Error Reporting <?>

   Capabilities: [140] Device Serial Number c9-8f-69-ff-ff-d2-19-00

   Kernel modules: ipw3945, iwl3945

```

grep /usr/scr/linux/.config | grep -i iwl 

didn't work (terminal got stuck doing nothing), so I had to manually open ./config and select this part (is it useful?)

```
# Wireless

#

CONFIG_CFG80211=y

CONFIG_NL80211=y

CONFIG_WIRELESS_EXT=y

CONFIG_MAC80211=y
```

EDIT: remerged iwl3945-ucode. Still not working.

----------

## d2_racing

Voila your problem :

```

 Kernel modules: ipw3945, iwl3945 

```

Can you post this plz :

```

# equery list ipw

```

If you have something, then :

```

# emerge -Cv ipw3945 ipw3945d ipw3945-ucode

```

Also, comment what you have inside for ipw3945:

```

# cat /etc/udev/rules.d/70-persistent-net.rules

```

Reboot your box and post this :

```

# rmmod iwl3945

# modprobe iwl3945

# dmesg | tail

# ifconfig -a

# iwconfig

```

----------

## cvega

No luck yet, but it seems ipw3945 has been removed.

Here is the info:

rmmod iwl3945

```
ERROR: Module iwl3945 does not exist in /proc/modules
```

modprobe iwl3945

```
FATAL: Error inserting iwl3945 (/lib/modules/2.6.25-gentoo-r7/kernel/drivers/net/wireless/iwlwifi/iwl3945.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmesg)
```

dmesg | tail 

```
iwl3945: Unknown symbol ieee80211_start_queues

iwl3945: Unknown symbol ieee80211_tx_status

iwl3945: Unknown symbol ieee80211_stop_queue

iwl3945: Unknown symbol ieee80211_stop_queues

iwl3945: Unknown symbol ieee80211_get_hdrlen

iwl3945: Unknown symbol ieee80211_scan_completed

iwl3945: Unknown symbol ieee80211_unregister_hw

iwl3945: Unknown symbol ieee80211_beacon_get

iwl3945: Unknown symbol ieee80211_register_hwmode

iwl3945: Unknown symbol ieee80211_rx_irqsafe

```

ifconfig -a

```
eth0      Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:16:D4:AF:BA:D8  

          inet addr:192.168.1.3  Bcast:192.168.1.255  Mask:255.255.255.0

          inet6 addr: fe80::216:d4ff:feaf:bad8/64 Scope:Link

          UP BROADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:36 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:36 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000 

          RX bytes:6718 (6.5 Kb)  TX bytes:3278 (3.2 Kb)

          Interrupt:21 

lo        Link encap:Local Loopback  

          inet addr:127.0.0.1  Mask:255.0.0.0

          inet6 addr: ::1/128 Scope:Host

          UP LOOPBACK RUNNING  MTU:16436  Metric:1

          RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:0 

          RX bytes:0 (0.0 b)  TX bytes:0 (0.0 b)

sit0      Link encap:IPv6-in-IPv4  

          NOARP  MTU:1480  Metric:1

          RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:0 

          RX bytes:0 (0.0 b)  TX bytes:0 (0.0 b)
```

iwconfig

```
lo        no wireless extensions.

eth0      no wireless extensions.

sit0      no wireless extensions.
```

----------

## d2_racing

Can you post this :

```

# cd /usr/src && ls -la

```

Also, are you sure that you run this :

```

# make && make modules_install

```

It's very weird that the kernel doesn't see your module :

```

# lsmod 

```

----------

## defenderBG

 *cvega wrote:*   

> grep /usr/scr/linux/.config | grep -i iwl 
> 
> didn't work (terminal got stuck doing nothing), so I had to manually open ./config and select this part (is it useful?)

 

I work on 2 pcs, one is gentoo, the other is ubuntu (but I have no root there). anyway I try the stuff on the gentoo computer and then rewrite it per hand on the ubuntu (15,4 inch laptop vs 22inch pc).

it should be less /usr/scr/linux/.config | grep -i iwl and less /usr/scr/linux/.config | grep -i ipw.

----------

## Hu

 *cvega wrote:*   

> 
> 
> grep /usr/scr/linux/.config | grep -i iwl 
> 
> didn't work (terminal got stuck doing nothing), so I had to manually open ./config and select this part (is it useful?)

 

The first grep was waiting to see if the data on stdin matched the pattern /usr/scr/linux/.config.  This is almost certainly not useful.  The original command should have been grep -i iwl /usr/src/linux/.config.

defenderBG: why are you using less to read the file?  Grep can read the file for itself.  Also, sources are stored in /usr/src/linux, not /usr/scr/linux.

----------

## cvega

@ d2_racing

Ok, sorry for the delay.

cd /usr/src && ls -la 

```

total 12

drwxr-xr-x  3 root root 4096 Sep  5 14:30 .

drwxr-xr-x 14 root root 4096 Sep  5 17:47 ..

-rw-r--r--  1 root root    0 Jun 17 13:37 .keep

lrwxrwxrwx  1 root root   22 Sep  5 14:30 linux -> linux-2.6.25-gentoo-r7

drwxr-xr-x 22 root root 4096 Sep  8 23:39 linux-2.6.25-gentoo-r7

```

Yes, I always do "make && make install_modules". And also update the /boot/linux with 

```
cp arch/x86_64/boot/bzImage /boot/kernel-2.6.25-gentoo-r7
```

lsmod 

```

Module                  Size  Used by

snd_pcm_oss            37664  0 

snd_mixer_oss          16512  1 snd_pcm_oss

snd_seq_oss            30912  0 

snd_seq_device          8080  1 snd_seq_oss

snd_seq_midi_event      8832  1 snd_seq_oss

snd_seq                49888  4 snd_seq_oss,snd_seq_midi_event

snd_hda_intel         402196  0 

snd_pcm                67080  2 snd_pcm_oss,snd_hda_intel

snd_timer              21712  2 snd_seq,snd_pcm

snd_page_alloc         10064  2 snd_hda_intel,snd_pcm

snd_hwdep               9736  1 snd_hda_intel

snd                    52552  9 snd_pcm_oss,snd_mixer_oss,snd_seq_oss,snd_seq_device,snd_seq,snd_hda_intel,snd_pcm,snd_timer,snd_hwdep

soundcore               8608  1 snd

```

@defenderBG

less /usr/scr/linux/.config | grep -i iwl

```

/usr/scr/linux/.config: No such file or directory

```

less /usr/scr/linux/.config | grep -i ipw

```

/usr/scr/linux/.config: No such file or directory

```

/.config does exist, but somehow it cannot be found by the previous lines.

----------

## d2_racing

Try this : 

less /usr/src/linux/.config | grep -i ipw 

----------

## d2_racing

Hi, can you post this :

```

# cat /boot/grub/grub.conf

```

It's insane you don't have iwl3945 module when you run lsmod ?

Can you check this :

```

# modprobe -l | grep -i iwl3945

```

You should have : 

```

/lib/modules/2.6.26-gentoo-r1/kernel/drivers/net/wireless/iwlwifi/iwl3945.ko

```

----------

## cvega

cat /boot/grub/grub.conf 

```
default 0

timeout 30

splashimage=(hd0,0)/boot/grub/splash.xpm.gz

title Gentoo Linux 2.6.25-r7

root (hd0,0)

kernel /boot/kernel-2.6.25-gentoo-r7 root=/dev/hda5

title Gentoo Linux 2.6.25-r7 (rescue)

root (hd0,0)

kernel /boot/kernel-2.6.25-gentoo-r7 root=/dev/hda5 init=/bin/bb

# vim:ft=conf:

title Windows XP

rootnoverify (hd0,1)

makeactive

chainloader +1
```

modprobe -l | grep -i iwl3945 

```
/lib/modules/2.6.25-gentoo-r7/kernel/drivers/net/wireless/iwlwifi/iwl3945.ko
```

Seems to be fine.

My /etc/conf.d/net has only this:

```
# This blank configuration will automatically use DHCP for any net.*

# scripts in /etc/init.d.  To create a more complete configuration,

# please review /etc/conf.d/net.example and save your configuration

# in /etc/conf.d/net (this file :]!).

```

Shouldn't I put some "wlan0" info?

@defenderBG

less /usr/src/linux/.config | grep -i iwl

```
# CONFIG_IWL4965 is not set

CONFIG_IWL3945=m

CONFIG_IWL3945_QOS=y

CONFIG_IWL3945_SPECTRUM_MEASUREMENT=y

# CONFIG_IWL3945_DEBUG is not set

```

less /usr/src/linux/.config | grep -i ipw 

```

# CONFIG_IPW2100 is not set

# CONFIG_IPW2200 is not set

```

----------

## d2_racing

Since we see that, can you run this :

```

# rmmod iwl3945

# modprobe iwl3945

# dmesg | tail

# ifconfig -a

# iwconfig

```

For the record, you should see a wlan0 interface and a wmaster0 interface.

Your /etc/conf.d/net should be like this :

```

#WPA_SUPPLICANT

modules=( "wpa_supplicant" )

wpa_supplicant_wlan0_="-Dwext"

config_wlan0=( "dhcp" )

```

Also double check that you have wpa_supplicant package :

```

# equery list wpa

```

If not, run this :

```

# emerge -v net-wireless/wpa_supplicant

```

After that, can you tell me what encryption do you use with your wifi router ?

You will need to configure /etc/wpa/wpa_supplicant.conf to be able to connect to your router.

----------

## d2_racing

This is an exemple of /etc/wpa/wpa_supplicant.conf

```

ctrl_interface=/var/run/wpa_supplicant 

ctrl_interface_group=wheel 

ap_scan=0 

#update_config=1 

###### Configuration for WPA2 with encryption AES(CCMP) ###### 

#network={ 

#        ssid="YOURSSID" 

#        psk="YOURPassPhrase" 

#        proto=WPA2 

#        key_mgmt=WPA-PSK 

#        pairwise=CCMP 

#        group=CCMP 

#        priority=5 

#} 

#### OR 

###### Configuration for WEP ###### 

network={ 

        ssid="YOURSSID" 

        scan_ssid=1 

        priority=5 

        key_mgmt=NONE 

        wep_key0=0123456789 

        wep_tx_keyidx=0 

} 

```

This is the wep_key0=0123456789, 0123456789 represent the WEP key without any "", you don't need to had some "" when you configure your WEP key.

----------

## farhaven

Have you noticed the missing symbol complaints from iwl3945 upon module probing? No wonder lsmod won't find it, as it could not be loaded.

To me it looks like you don't have mac80211 compiled into your kernel, though your config states so. Did you copy your new arch/i386/boot/bzImage over to /boot after running make modules_install?

----------

## cvega

Ok, Great News!

I installed the driver for 3945 and mac80211 as modules (not built-in).

Then did what d2_racing told me:

```
# rmmod iwl3945

# modprobe iwl3945

# dmesg | tail

# ifconfig -a

# iwconfig 
```

And now I DO HAVE the wlan0 !!!!!!

Thank you people SO MUCH!

Now I'll try to connect. If I have some troubles I let you know.

Thanks again  :Wink: 

----------

## d2_racing

No problem, if you need help, just post here  :Razz: 

----------

## cvega

Ok, Im back. I've just configure some files. Now how can I establish the connection?. My router use WPA

my /etc/conf.d/net

```

# This blank configuration will automatically use DHCP for any net.*

# scripts in /etc/init.d.  To create a more complete configuration,

# please review /etc/conf.d/net.example and save your configuration

# in /etc/conf.d/net (this file :]!).

# Prefer wpa_supplicant over iwconfig

modules=( "wpa_supplicant" )

#HOME

essid_wlan0="NETGEAR"

config_wlan0=( "dhcp" )

dhcpcd_wlan0="-t 5" # Timeout after 5 seconds

#DEFAULT

preferred_aps=( "NETGEAR" )

```

My /etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf

```

# This is a network block that connects to any unsecured access point.

# We give it a low priority so any defined blocks are preferred.

############################################################################

# The below line not be changed otherwise we refuse to work

ctrl_interface=/var/run/wpa_supplicant

# Ensure that only root can read the WPA configuration

ctrl_interface_group=0

network={

  ssid="NETGEAR"

  psk="my_passwd"

  priority=5

}

network={

        key_mgmt=NONE

        priority=-9999999

}

```

----------

## d2_racing

Hi, first your /etc/conf.d/net should be like this :

```

#WPA_SUPPLICANT 

modules=( "wpa_supplicant" ) 

wpa_supplicant_wlan0_="-Dwext" 

config_wlan0=( "dhcp" ) 

```

You don't need this line :

```

essid_wlan0="NETGEAR" 

#DEFAULT 

preferred_aps=( "NETGEAR" ) 

```

Because it's wpa_supplicant that will handle the your prefered network.

Also, can you post this :

```

# cd /etc/init.d

# ls -la

```

I want to see if you have net.wlan0 inside this directory.

----------

## d2_racing

 *cvega wrote:*   

>  My router use WPA

 

Can you give us the spec that you see when you enter the config of your router ?

Like, are you using WPA + TKIP or WPA2 + TKIP or WPA2 + AES.

Finally, can you post this :

```

# rc-update show

```

This will tell us if your  wifi device will try to boot automagically  :Razz: 

By the way, if you want to test your wifi connection, you can do this :

```

# rmmod iwl3945

# modprobe iwl3945

# dmesg | tail

# iwconfig

# /etc/init.d/net.wlan0 start

# dmesg

```

With that we can help you with the rest.

----------

## farhaven

Also, the output of sudo wpa_cli status might be interesting.

----------

## cvega

@d2_racing

I'm not quite sure what kind of WPA my router support, but it sure can support WPA and WPA2. (BTW: I could do a "# iwlist scan" to get more details, but I can't anymore  :Sad:  )

I don't have a net.wlan0

/etc/init.d/net.wlan0 start

```

bash: /etc/init.d/net.wlan0: No such file or directory

```

cd /etc/init.d

ls -la 

```

total 216

drwxr-xr-x  2 root root  4096 Sep 12 01:45 .

drwxr-xr-x 56 root root  4096 Sep 12 18:01 ..

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root   673 Sep  8 00:14 NetworkManager

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root   746 Sep  8 00:14 NetworkManagerDispatcher

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root  6557 Sep  6 14:43 alsasound

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root  3661 Jun 16 21:51 bootmisc

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root  1188 Jun 16 21:51 checkfs

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root  3226 Jun 16 21:51 checkroot

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root  3054 Jun 16 21:51 clock

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root  1429 Jun 16 21:51 consolefont

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root   540 Sep  4 21:31 consolekit

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root  1722 Jun 16 22:15 crypto-loop

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root   286 Sep  5 00:51 cupsd

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root  1152 Sep  5 15:30 dbus

lrwxrwxrwx  1 root root    21 Sep  4 13:12 depscan.sh -> ../../sbin/depscan.sh

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root   620 Sep  5 15:18 device-mapper

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root   458 Sep  8 00:12 dhcdbd

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root  1989 Sep  8 00:12 dhcpd

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root   736 Sep  8 00:12 dhcrelay

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root   660 Sep  5 15:21 dmcrypt

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root   547 Sep  5 15:18 dmeventd

lrwxrwxrwx  1 root root    23 Sep  4 13:12 functions.sh -> ../../sbin/functions.sh

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root   951 Jun 16 21:52 gpm

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root  1111 Sep  5 15:25 hald

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root  5606 Jun 16 21:51 halt.sh

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root   433 Jun 16 21:51 hostname

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root  1874 Jun 16 21:51 keymaps

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root   620 Jun 16 21:51 local

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root  2088 Jun 16 21:51 localmount

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root  2947 Jun 16 21:51 modules

lrwxrwxrwx  1 root root     6 Sep  4 13:12 net.eth0 -> net.lo

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root 30696 Jun 16 21:51 net.lo

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root  3311 Jun 16 21:51 netmount

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root  1566 Jun 16 23:51 nscd

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root   670 Jun 16 21:51 numlock

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root   569 Jun 16 21:40 pydoc-2.4

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root   666 Sep 12 01:45 pydoc-2.5

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root   304 Jun 16 21:15 reboot.sh

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root   276 Jun 16 21:51 rmnologin

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root   558 Sep 12 01:56 rsyncd

lrwxrwxrwx  1 root root    23 Sep  4 13:12 runscript.sh -> ../../sbin/runscript.sh

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root   385 Jun 16 21:15 shutdown.sh

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root  2114 Jun 17 00:14 sshd

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root  1894 Sep  4 15:40 syslog-ng

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root   510 Jun 16 21:52 udev-postmount

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root   942 Jun 16 21:51 urandom

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root   530 Sep  4 15:48 vixie-cron

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root  5207 Sep 12 01:59 xdm

```

@farhaven

wpa_cli status

```
Failed to connect to wpa_supplicant - wpa_ctrl_open: No such file or directory

```

----------

## d2_racing

hi, you need to run this :

```

# cd /etc/init.d

# ln -s net.lo net.wlan0

```

Then retry theses command :

```

# rmmod iwl3945 

# modprobe iwl3945 

# dmesg | tail 

# iwconfig 

# /etc/init.d/net.wlan0 start 

# dmesg 

```

----------

## d2_racing

Also, can you post this :

```

# equery list wpa

```

----------

## cvega

Yes! this lines solved everything:

```

# cd /etc/init.d

# ln -s net.lo net.wlan0 
```

then reboot (and unplugged the Ethernet cable).

Now I'm writing this (hopefully final  :Smile:  ) post with wireless connection!

Thanks everyone, and many many many thanks to you d2_racing!

----------

## d2_racing

No problem  :Razz:  I know how the Iwl3945 and Iwl4965 works from head to toe  :Razz: 

----------

